# grass dying after using Bayer Weed Killer for Lawns...



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I used this stuff to get rid of some crabgrass (or at least try) and it didnt do **** except seem like its killing my grass. I had just planted and resodded one area of my yard and the other part thats dying is was newly spreading grass.

Has anyone else experienced this? The tips of the grass turned yellow, now it seems like its just dying period. Any pointers? Anything I can do?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A lot of those things, if you read the fine print, will say "Not for St Augustine"

Did you read the label closely?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I hate what those chemicals do and herbicides are especially bad. Other than water a lot, I doubt there is anything you can do but wait and hope.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

trodery said:


> A lot of those things, if you read the fine print, will say "Not for St Augustine"
> 
> Did you read the label closely?


http://www.bayeradvanced.com/lawn-care/products/southern-weed-killer-for-lawns

This is the exact bottle I used...says fine for St. Augustine. Im considering getting some stuff I saw at HGC that helps grass grow...Im skeptical because I dont want to over do it with the chemicals. Also, if I dont go that route, Ive considered getting some Nitro Phos and putting it down...but like I said, I dont want to over do it with chemicals.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Use some of the Medina products to help reduce toxicity. Soil Activator comes to mind.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

this is the stuff i was thinking about picking up...thanks for telling me the name...I couldnt remember it.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

You may have to just do some patch work. Get some squares of grass. cut some squares out in the damage area of your yard. Get a couple bags of dirt, and put down in the square cut out areas of the damage lawn, and put down the squares of grass. Good luck......


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It sounds like you sprayed onto you new sodded areas to soon. Most weed killers are draw in thru the leaves and the chemical is neutralized when it reachs the PH in the soil . St. Augustine gets its strength thru it's roots . That being said if the roots from the new sod did have time to reach down into the soil below the sod might have sucked up the chemicals due to thrist . Never fertilize or apply any chemicals to any freshly planted grass untill it has established itself. To check this simply grab the grass and try to pick it up. If you can't then the root have taken hold. If you end up having to resod ,water the sod 4 times a day when possible . No need to flood it or have run off . That just wastes water . Hope this helps and make sense .


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I remember trying to pull the grass up about 2 weeks before spraying the weed killer and was unable to. Im guessing that isnt the problem then. I probably just sprayed it and due to the fact that I had recently fertilized, it began a major chemical imbalance for the grass.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I still think you might have applied everything to soon . But I've was wrong once before.


----------



## aggieredfish (Mar 3, 2011)

The active ingredient for this product is 2-4D. A very strong broadleaf weed killer. It's used to control most weeds that are not "grasses". It works wonders in Bermuda but anything more than a light shot will kill at Augustine. If the weeds aren't very thick I would buy the concentrate and apply to individual plants with a paint brush. To be more effective on crabgrass i would use the brush trick with a glyphosate product I.e. Roundup.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Would it be beneficial for me to buy that grass stuff I posted before? Or should I just water and see how it goes?


----------

